# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  April/May '20 Lite Challenge: A Magical Place

## Bogie

April/May '20 Lite Challenge: A Magical Place

This month's Challenge is to Map a Magical Place.  Stonehenge is well known, but there are many other magical places in the world, real and imaginary.  Stone circles, a Dryad's Grove, a Water Nymph's Pool, an enchanted garden, a mystical waterfall, a Glowing obelisk, a Wishing Well,,, many many more.

You know you want to do this!

Win a silver compass, it will look great on your fireplace mantle.

The Challenge will run until the end of the day on the 14th of May, (Midnight eastern daylight time between the 14th and 15th, more or less, depending on when I can get to the computer to start the voting) and then there will be 3 days of voting. Someone is going to win a Silver Compass, it could be you!

As usual, title your threads: "Mar/April '20 Lite Challenge: << your title here >> "

Don't forget to put the hashtag: ### Latest WIP ### in front of all WIP pictures, and especially in front of your final map. And don't forget, there is a WIP button that automatically posts this for you. Try it, You'll like it!

And remember, if you put more than one image on the same post, only one of them gets picked up.

DEADLINE: End of day, May 14th

Quick rules reminder: The Lite Challenge is open to anyone who has not already won 3 Silver compasses, 1 Gold Compass, or been selected as a featured Cartographer's Choice Map.
Also, the map has to be started on or after the first day of the challenge, no reusing older maps even if they were not finished unless you start over from scratch.

----------


## DaggerAndBrush

Right down my alley and this time I shall allow a bit more time to complete the map. I might go for the small format again and arrange them to a larger map.

----------


## QED42

Couldn't help but think of this gif.

----------


## Bogie

> Couldn't help but think of this gif.


"Tahiti"  .

----------


## Bogie

The next challenge is up and ready!

----------


## Sironae

Hm have to think about it.  great theme!

----------


## morganPotPie

Hello!

I've just found the Lite Challenge and am interested in joining!

I've read the Lite Challenge Rules sticky, and then read this thread and I just want to confirm - Maps for this particular challenge are due roughly Thursday night(Friday morning) by midnight EDT? 
(From this thread it appears so, but the Lite Challenge sticky thread wording is a bit hazy and I just want to confirm!)

Also, is it only one map per person for the Lite Challenge? Just for future reference  :Smile: 

Thank you!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

This challenge runs until the end of the day on May 14th, so you still have 10 days to work on a map for the challenge. And yes, only one map per participant.

----------


## morganPotPie

awesome, thank you very much for the clarification!

----------


## Bogie

Thanks Greason, I am reopening my office tomorrow and have been very busy today getting ready.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

My pleasure Mr. B. Sounds like you might be getting back to work. Expecting a nightmare on the first day, or business as usual?

----------


## Bogie

> Sounds like you might be getting back to work. Expecting a nightmare on the first day, or business as usual?


So far so good, we started slow booking only 2/3 the usual number of people.

OKAY!  24 Hour Warning!   I will be shutting this down and starting the voting in just about 24 hours from now, some time after midnight Thursday night (Eastern Time GMT -4 I think ).  
Good Luck Everyone,,,,, Git Er Dun! (that's Redneck slang for "Please work hard to accomplish your chosen tasks swiftly!" )

----------


## mixerbach

> Git Er Dun! (that's Redneck slang for "Please work hard to accomplish your chosen tasks swiftly!" )


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  I laughed, and laughed and laughed... 
 Thank you, *Herr Bogermeister*, for including translations when you go bilingual on us!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

> I laughed, and laughed and laughed... 
>  Thank you, *Herr Bogermeister*, for including translations when you go bilingual on us!


Larry grew up in Florida, so he is one of your local boys!

----------

